# 4 Teams through IRO cert in SD



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, to all that helped with my directability issue...

We just had our trai/ certl this past weekend, we got all teams " passed" that attended!!!!=D>

Our Group now has one RH - E FL, and three RH FL A dog teams!!!
We are mighty proud! 

Let the work beginn!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats for the cert.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

good job to you all =D>


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

It was a fun testing, the dogs really turned it on...
The weather was very nice for the Obedience portion, overcast and cool. But during the search part it got warm and muggy, not so good, but the dogs didn't seem to mind very much.
The time just seemed endless when the other teams were testing and we couldn't be there to watch....
The teamwork was awsome up to and during the testing. Makes me appreciate so much what a great team we have- this is worth a lot! Everybody rooting for everybody!

I hope others expereince this,too!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep it is really great and you really feel it if someone does NOT pass too. Mostly we test one at a time but for NAPWDA cadaver we have combined with other teams and brought in an evaluator since they are few and far between - but we all know each other.


----------

